# لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض هل يقع



## سيزار (18 سبتمبر 2007)

لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض هل يقع................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

**************************​
موضوع شيق ومفيد يعني بالطرائف العلمية ، بطلها المعلم والفصيح ( طالب نجيب أحب العلم وغاص في اعماقه ) ..
والمواضيع المختارة من كتاب [ الطرائف العلمية – مدخل لتدريس العلوم – للدكتور صبري الدمرداش ] ..

بئر مالها قرار !

دخل المعلم، وكان موضوع الدرس " الجاذبية الأرضية " وبعد أن شرح الدرس شرحا وافيا، أراد أن يناقش مع تلاميذه إحدى المسائل الطريفة. 

المعلم: من المعروف أن أعمق بئر لا تمتد في باطن الأرض إلى أكثر من 7.5كم، ولكن لنفترض أن هناك بئرا تمتد بطول محور الأرض، أي من قطب إلى آخر ( نصف قطر الكرة الأرضية 6400كم)، وأن هناك شخصا قد سقط في هذه البئر التي ليس لها قرار، فماذا يمكن أن يحدث لهذا الشخص إذا ما تجاهلنا مقاومة الهواء؟

الفصيح: إنه سوف يصطدم بالقاع ويتهشم.

المعلم: قلنا إن البئر ليس لها قاع يا فصيح، فأين سيستقر إذن؟ 

الفصيح: في مركز الأرض.

المعلم: لا، ذلك لأنه عند وصوله إلى المركز تكون سرعة سقوطه قد بلغت حدا كبيرا جدا
( 8كم/ث)، مما يجعل وقوفه في تلك النقطة أمرا مستحيلا.

الفصيح: لا يصطدم بالقاع، ولا يستقر في المركز، فماذا إذن؟!!

المعلم: سوف يستمر في سقوطه إلى أسفل مع تخفيف سرعة السقوط تدريجيا إلى أن يصل إلى مستوى حافة فتحة البئر المقابلة، وهنا يجب أن يتشبث قويا بحافة البئر وإلا سقط فيها مرة ثانية وعاد أدراجه إلى الفتحة الأولى.

الفصيح: وإذا لم يستطع أن يتشبث هذه المرة بشيء ما؟!

المعلم: سوف يعاود السقوط ثانية، ويبقى على هذه الحالة من الذهاب والإياب.

الفصيح: إلى ما لا نهاية؟

المعلم: إلى ما لا نهاية! وهذا هو نفس الشيء الذي تؤكده قوانين الميكانيكا القائلة بأن الجسم في هذه الحالة، عند إهمال مقاومة الهواء في داخل البئر، يجب أن يتأرجح بين الفتحتين باستمرار.

الفصيح: ولكن ما هي المدة التي تستغرقها عملية السقوط ذهابا وايابا؟.

المعلم: حوالي الساعة والنصف،وعلى وجه التدقيق 84دقيقة و24ثانية.

الفصيح: هذا لو حفرت البئر بامتداد محور الأرض، أي من قطب إلى قطب، ولكن ماذا لو كانت الفتحتان واقعتين في مستوى محيط الأرض؟

المعلم: يمكننا في هذه الحالة أن نمسك الشخص الساقط في البئر من يده عند خروجه من الفتحة المقابلة حيث تكون سرعته مساوية للصفر.

الفصيح: وهل يمكن عمل ذلك أيضا بالنسبة للحالة الأولى؟ 

المعلم: يجب أن نحذر من مسك يد الشخص لأنه يتحرك بسرعة كبيرة جدا. 

الفصيح: ذلك كله على افتراض تجاهل مقاومة الهواء، فماذا عند أخذ مقاومة الهواء في الاعتبار.

المعلم: هذا أمر متروك لتصورك يا فصيح * .

........................................
* : عند وجود مقاومة في الهواء ، فإن التأرجح سيهدأ بالتدريج ، وينتهي الأمر بتوقف الجسم عند مركز الأرض .​​


----------



## سيزار (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

ياريت الموضوع يعجبكم ... والف شكر


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

ايه الموضوع الجامد ده يا سيزار بجد روعة انت دخلت المنتدي بقوة الرب يبركك


----------



## jim_halim (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*


سلام و نعمة 

موضوع لذيذ قوي .. 

و معلومات كانت جديدة علي فعلاً .. 

شكراً ليك و ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## قلم حر (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

بالرغم من الفكره لها أصل حواري علمي ......لكن طرحها بهذا الأسلوب المبسط جميل و فيه بعض الفائده .
شكرا للموضوع .
أهلا بك .


----------



## سيزار (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

مشكور اخى الملك العقرب 
واخى جيم باركك ربنا 
والاخ قلم حر ... فعلا الموضوع شيق للوصول الى هدف وهو معرفه ما هى الجاذبيه الارضيه .. ودا هدف الموضوع ..
شكرا كثيرا


----------



## micheal_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

*موضوع جميل فعلا وفية معلومات حلوة اوى شكرا جدا *​


----------



## nonogirl89 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

موضوع رائع فعلا ياسيزار :yahoo:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## هناء مينا (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

[شكرا سيزار الموضوع شيق جدا ربنا يبركك ..صلي من اجلي:yaka:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

لي يصل  الى باطن الارض   ،   لان باطن الارض كما هو ثابت    عباره عن   نيران مستعره


----------



## سيزار (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> لي يصل  الى باطن الارض   ،   لان باطن الارض كما هو ثابت    عباره عن   نيران مستعره



----------------------------------------------------------------
:66:

اخى العزيز الفكره هو شد انتباهك بطرفه علميه اوخيال علمى الى ان نتعلم شىء من شد الانتباه دا بصراحه فكره جيده طبعا 
ومشكور لاثاره السؤال دا انت بتفكر صح ..


----------



## سيزار (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

micheal_jesus 

nonogirl89 

هناء مينا 

الف شكر على المشاركه فى الموضوع ...

اترك الرب يعمل فى حياتك​


----------



## angel eyes (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

ميرسي سيزار على الموضوع العلمى الجميل 

واسلوبك الرائع فى الكتابة :16_14_21:

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## سيزار (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



angel eyes قال:


> ميرسي سيزار على الموضوع العلمى الجميل
> 
> واسلوبك الرائع فى الكتابة :16_14_21:
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك



----------------------------------------------
اشكرك حقيقى فعلا المنتدى دا مليان بكنوز جميله جدا ... وهى المشاركه والكلمه الطيبه ..


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

*حلو اوى اوى يا سيزار 
معلومات روعة 
انت تحفة *​


----------



## سيزار (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



bnt elra3y قال:


> *حلو اوى اوى يا سيزار
> معلومات روعة
> انت تحفة *​



--------------------------------
يارب يخليكى وتنجحى فى حياتك الروحيه والعمليه


----------



## أسد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

في الحقيقة أستغرب إن كان سيسقط حقاً أو يبقى معلقاً في الهواء
فأين الجاذبية التي ستسحبه لتحت ؟ و حتى إن سحبته و استغرق الساعة و النصف فلا بد ان تكون سرعته فوق الجاذبية التي إن كانت سترجعه لينزل مرة أخرى  حيث سيخترق الغلاف الجوي في القطب الآخر و من تم يموت و يسبح في الهواء إلى ما لا نهاية إلا إذا اصطدم بشيئ ما فيغير اتجاهه او شيئ من هذا !


----------



## سيزار (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

مشكووووووووووووور اسد زلى ان اوضحلك قريبا


----------



## سيزار (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

مشكووووووووووووور اسد ولى ان اوضحلك قريبا


----------



## عقلاني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

موضوع حلو.
لكن أعتقد أنه سيموت بفعل الضغط حتى قبل وصوله لمركز الأرض. :dntknw:


----------



## blackguitar (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

موضوع جميل جدا بس خيالى طبعا

يعنى ده الكلام النظرى لكن مفيش تطبييق واقعى


----------



## kajo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

موضوع جميل وشيق جدااااا

ولكن اثبت علميا ان باطن الارض يتكون من صخور وليس من حمم بركانيه 

على حسب قصه رحله الى باطن الارض بتاعت تانيه ثانوى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه دى


----------



## سيزار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



blackguitar قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا بس خيالى طبعا
> 
> يعنى ده الكلام النظرى لكن مفيش تطبييق واقعى



---------------------------
اكيد عزيزى طبعا هى فكره لشد الانتباه ثم نتعلم ما هى الجاذبيه الارضيه

شكرا لتشرفيك الموضوع


----------



## سيزار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



kajo قال:


> موضوع جميل وشيق جدااااا
> 
> ولكن اثبت علميا ان باطن الارض يتكون من صخور وليس من حمم بركانيه
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------
الف شكر ليك كتير على تشريفك الموضوع اخى الفاضل


----------



## قلم حر (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



أسد قال:


> في الحقيقة أستغرب إن كان سيسقط حقاً أو يبقى معلقاً في الهواء
> فأين الجاذبية التي ستسحبه لتحت ؟ و حتى إن سحبته و استغرق الساعة و النصف فلا بد ان تكون سرعته فوق الجاذبية التي إن كانت سترجعه لينزل مرة أخرى حيث سيخترق الغلاف الجوي في القطب الآخر و من تم يموت و يسبح في الهواء إلى ما لا نهاية إلا إذا اصطدم بشيئ ما فيغير اتجاهه او شيئ من هذا !


بعد اٍذن الأخ سيزار سأوضح نقطه هامه :
مركز الجاذبيه يحسب من مركز الثقل .......أي و بشكل تقريبي مركز الأرض !
فكلما كانت حركتنا تنتقل نحو مركز الأرض تزداد سرعتنا .....و كلما كانت حركتنا بعكس اٍتجاه مركز الأرض قامت الجاذبيه بقليل السرعه .
لو لم تتضح الفكره عندك .......يا ريت تحط تعليق هنا .....أو تحط أسئله تفصيليه .
بشكل مختصر :  حاول تعيد ترتيب الأحداث منطلقا من أن مركز الجذب هو مركز الأرض .......و أظن أن الفكره ستتضح عندك .
أهلا بك .
موفق .


----------



## أسد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

شكراً جزيلاً قلم حر على التوضيح الذي أجده منطقياً
إلا أن الإشكال الذي أراه أمامي
هو :
إذا كان الفراغ يمتد على قطر الأرض و نزل مباشرة على ذلك المسار
فمن المفترض إن أخذنا بالجاذبية أنه سيلتصق بمركز الأرض - لأن الجاذبية ستكون على جانبه - فمركز الجاذبية هو مركز الأرض بطبيعة الحال
و بالتالي فلكي ينزل لتحت يجب أن يكون جزء من المركز تحته حتى يجذبه فعلاً لتحت
لهذا أستغرب إن كان سيتدلى أو يسقط


----------



## قلم حر (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



أسد قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً قلم حر على التوضيح الذي أجده منطقياً
> إلا أن الإشكال الذي أراه أمامي
> هو :
> إذا كان الفراغ يمتد على قطر الأرض و نزل مباشرة على ذلك المسار
> ...


بصراحه أظنني لم أفهم كلامك بدقه .....لكن سأفصل لعل و عسى تتضح الصوره بشكل أوضح .....من خلال ما أظن أن فهمته من كلامك ....و سأفصل قدر الاٍمكان الفكره :
لنقسم مسيره هذا الشخص لقسمين :
القسم الأول : بالاٍنتقال من حالة السكون على سطح الأرض حتى مركزها :
هنا سيكون مركز الأرض يعمل كالمغناطيس ( الجاذبيه الأرضيه ) فيجذب الرجل نحوه .......و يبدأ هذا الرجل بالحركه ( بسبب الجذب ) منتقلا نحو مركز الأرض , و خلال هذه المسيره , ستزداد سرعته بشكل كبير ( ثابت تسارع الجاذبيه الأرضيه 8,9 متر لكل ثانيه مربعه ) .... و بوصوله لمركز الأرض سيصل لأقصى سرعه ممكن أن يصل لها .......حيث خلال هذا القسم يكون الجذب و اٍتجاه الحركه في نفس الاٍتجاه .
القسم الثاني : بالاٍنتقال من مركز الأرض نحر الاٍتجاه الآخر لقطر الأرض , حيث هنا يكون الجسم له سرعه كبيره , و يتجه بعيدا عن مركز الأرض .... و بتعاكس اٍتجاه الحركه مع قوه الجذب .....تتناقص السرعه ( بنفس النسبه التي تزايدت بها قبلا ) حتى تصل للسرعه ( صفر ) أي حاله السكون .....عند مسافه من المركز تساوي القسم الأول ..... و يعود الجسم للحركه نحو مركز الأرض ( بفعل الجاذبيه ) من جديد ..... و تتكرر العمليه اٍلى ما لا نهايه .
طبعا : نحن نتكلم في منظومه علميه ليس فيها ضياع للطاقه ( أم وسيله هنا لضياع الطاقه هي الاٍحتكاك بالهواء ) ......لكن لو كان هناك ضياع للطاقه لكان القسم الثاني أقصر من القسم الأول .....و الثالث أقصر من الثاني .....و هكذا .......و تتناقص المسافات للأقسام على مراحل حتى يستقر الجسم في مركز الأرض .
أتمنى أن أكون أوضحت الصوره بشكل أفضل .....و منتظر لأي اٍستفسار أو تعليق ......و أرجو أن لا تتردد بالتعليق أو السؤال أو الاٍعتراض .
أهلا بك و سهلا .
موفق .


----------



## أسد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

فهمت قصدك و آسف إن لم أوضح فكرتي
تلك الجاذبية التي ستجره مصدرها مركز الأرض ؟
علماً أنه سيسقط على خط شاقولي
و سيمر على المكان الذي كانت تشغله النواة ثم يكمل مسيرته 
فأي جاذبية ستتحكم به ؟
أعني اي جاذبية تتحكم في ذلك المجال أو المسار الأزرق التي تسحب لتحت ثم تعيد السحب للأعلى - الصورة -



بمعنى آخر 
أي قوة سترجع لأعلى مرة أخرى ؟
شكراً جزيلاً و لآسف إن أثقلت عليك


----------



## سيزار (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*

مشكوووووووووووووور الاخ قلم حر على ابداء مشاركتك هنا ... وان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت هفسر الموضوع حقيقى ..
والاخ اسد شكرا على مشاركتك ايضا ..
فعلا موضوع الجاذبيه اتعرف فى اقل وقت وسيأخّ كل الوقت ​


----------



## قلم حر (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



أسد قال:


> فهمت قصدك و آسف إن لم أوضح فكرتي
> تلك الجاذبية التي ستجره مصدرها مركز الأرض ؟
> علماً أنه سيسقط على خط شاقولي
> و سيمر على المكان الذي كانت تشغله النواة ثم يكمل مسيرته
> ...


أوضح نقطه أظنها الفيصل :
مصدر الجاذبيه ليس مركز الأرض ........بل يتم اٍعتبارها كذلك !!
فالأرض كلها تجذب .....بكل حبة رمل بها ...... أما سبب اٍعتبار مركز الأرض هو مصدر الجاذبيه لأن قوة الجاذبيه الأرضيه تتجه نحو مركز الأرض .
أي أن المحصله النهائيه للقوى الجذبه تكون موجهه نحو مركز الأرض ....و لذلك دائما ما يتم جذب أي جسم يقع من يدك شاقوليا نحو الأرض حتى لو كان هناك جبل ضخم جدا قريب منك !
-------------------
تأكد بأنك لا تثقل علينا أبدا ......فسؤالك قد يقرأه زائر و يستفيد منه , و بذلك يكون موضوع الأخ سيزار مفيدا , حتى لو اٍستفاد منه عضو واحد أو زائر واحد , و هذا هو هدفنا : الاٍستفاده الفعليه .
منتظرين لأي توضيح اٍضافي ..... و أعذرني لو لم أفهم قصدك .
فقد يكون سبب عدم التواصل من قبلي .
موفق .


----------



## قلم حر (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو القينا بشخص فى حفرة عميقة من سطح الارض الى الناحية الاخرى لسطح الارض*



سيزار قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور الاخ قلم حر على ابداء مشاركتك هنا ... وان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت هفسر الموضوع حقيقى ..​
> والاخ اسد شكرا على مشاركتك ايضا ..
> 
> فعلا موضوع الجاذبيه اتعرف فى اقل وقت وسيأخّ كل الوقت ​


لا شكر لى واجب .
و منتظر لأي تعليق أو اٍضافه تراها مطلوبه .
ربنا يوفقك في كل أعمالك .


----------

